# Creekside Gahanna



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

Cody and I went out to Creekside today and I pulled a Longnosed Gar up to the bank (not on a hook) but he followed the crank bait all the way up.. has anyone caught a Gar from creekside?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

They are in there for sure. 
Guys that target them often use frayed yard, instead of a hook, to catch them.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I grew up a stone throw from there, many many gar. At one point the state record came from big walnut. 

_Droid_


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

I am vary exited to go after them! All this week I will be hunting for them.. I pulled one out of the water (hooked him on the side?) and one followed my line to the bank. Tomorrow at noon, Its ON again



StuckAtHome said:


> I grew up a stone throw from there, many many gar. At one point the state record came from big walnut.
> 
> _Droid_


[/QUOTE]They are in there for sure. 
Guys that target them often use frayed yard, instead of a hook, to catch them.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BassSlayer41 (Apr 26, 2011)

I saw a monster gar about two months ago in the rocky fork near creekside

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I want one...BAD Thanks for the info, maybe next time I will be able to get one.



BassSlayer41 said:


> I saw a monster gar about two months ago in the rocky fork near creekside
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep frayed nylon rope with no hook, behind bullet weight spinner or buzz. Look up gar rigs. Don't set the hook just steady pressure and their teeth will become entangled in the nylon


----------



## ThreeAmigosFishingOhio (Jun 24, 2011)

Jozee, I wish I could of went with you and Cody today... Darn the whole work thing.  We will have to try it next week when I am back and able to go with.


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

I was going to use a little minnow lewer- thats what they seemed to go after yesterday. But now I am going to go with a homemade nylon set up. I have to see what I can find today and if I can put one togeather and try at lunch. If I cannot I will use one tomorrow.



st.slippy said:


> Yep frayed nylon rope with no hook, behind bullet weight spinner or buzz.  Look up gar rigs. Don't set the hook just steady pressure and their teeth will become entangled in the nylon


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Find the episode of river monsters where he went after Gar. Handlining yarn. Quite interesting.


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought the same


Capital outdoorsman said:


> Quite interesting.


 I was not able to get one today, I was able to get a carp and bass out. 2 of the biggest fish we have got during lunch. photos are on my..blog.. But tomorrow I WILL have a rope set-up on one of my poles and a setup for carp on the other :B seem to have been around today..



Capital outdoorsman said:


> Find the episode of river monsters where he went after Gar. Handlining yarn. Quite interesting.


----------



## ThreeAmigosFishingOhio (Jun 24, 2011)

Jozee you should of posted the picture of the bass and carp you yanked in today at Creekside, as always they can go to the blog and see it but to make it easy you could of put it in the thread here.. Hopefully tomorrow we will have plenty of pictures to post on here!


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

The second fish in your blog is a crappie not a bass......


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks! I now feel like an idiot  O well..I had never got one before and only had him for a min to take a picture. Thanks for the correction.



BigDub007 said:


> The second fish in your blog is a crappie not a bass......


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey not a problem If you ever need any help ,tactics, info on any spot or river just shoot me a p.m. I will get you plugged in...I could tell you a couple lures and baits that will be really effective in the area you are fishing.....Just shoot me a p.m. If you want some really nice fish in your blog I can help you out
Freddie


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

Saweeett  all I needed today was to talk to you before I went out. I think I have got more fish- fishing the interweb's.. O well


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I grew up fishing Big Walnut down there. We used to set a hook just under the bobber maybe about 3 or 4 inches with a minnow and catch those gar. Once they picked it up we would let them run and give them time to get it in their mouth good. This was down by the the old swimming pool. I'm not sure if that pool is still back there now. It was alot of fun. We caught alot of carp there just using wheaties.. 

Good luck
GarryS


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

Today I think we will head over to Pazzuro Park to see what we can pull from it..Has anyone went over there? If so what did you get?


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

One Rock Bass? that's it one..lol I gave a few different baits a try, but one..


----------



## jparrish (Jun 15, 2011)

Another Day NO :B for us 

Today we went to Woodside Green Jeff got a bass.


----------



## nilez (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes iI have seen one on shore. How it was caught not sure. I fish creekside about once a week. I use a rebel crawfish and have caught blue gill, small mouth bass and crappie. Nothing huge. Creekside is just a nice place to fish. People will stop and say hi and ask if you have caught anything.


----------



## hook.set (Jun 22, 2011)

Those rebel floating diving crawfish are no joke! Took the lady up there for a cold stone, bag-o-nails walk in the park kind of day. Caught 5 decent rock bass in like the first 20 casts. Also a really little smallmouth. 
Lost the one crawfish I had to a bad side cast down the shoreline on a honey suckle bush.
Now I own 3!


----------

